

CNBC accidentally outs Apple CEO Tim Cook - jstalin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGmZ-qx5wu8

======
davidgerard
Um, he's been out for years. He just doesn't particularly make a fuss about
it.

------
SEJeff
I seriously do NOT see how this is news. I'm straight, Tim Cook is gay, so
what! It shouldn't matter so long as they are good at their respective jobs.
This is like, "News flash, Lady GooGoo hates the color orange!".

------
thekaleb
I usually come to HN for insightful and interesting news and content. This
submission disappoints. I would not even call this news.

------
mkr-hn
News to me. Apparently it's common knowledge among the SV crowd. Positive role
models make a difference for people who are still in the closet or
questioning, so I'm glad this spread outside SV, even if he wasn't ready to do
it.

------
eip
"CNBC states the obvious"

------
braum
how exactly was he "outed"? it was a known thing since before he took over as
CEO... maybe if people would just STOP labeling everything people would
actually stop giving a shit. but that doesn't feed paranoia or the pockets of
those who benefit from keeping it all going.

~~~
glesica
So the gay people who have been straight-up murdered for their sexual
preferences should do what? Pretend to be straight? I agree that this isn't
news, but your little rant about labeling people is pretty offensive and
ignorant.

~~~
braum
I didn't say to pretend to be anything. you need to chill and quit being so
easy to offend. my POINT was to stop putting labels onto people. [PERIOD]
Black, White, Mexican, Latino, Gay, Straight, Ginger, Not-Sure Gay (was
straight but may be gay now), gay on the side (downlow)... (those last two
were just for your glesica so you could be offended and mark it off of your
to-do list for today).

~~~
glesica
That was exactly my point. Your attitude is that people should stop labeling
themselves, they should stop identifying as something. So should we all stop
identifying as software developers? That's just a label. Labels aren't evil,
being intolerant is evil. If people would stop being homophobic, for example,
being "gay" wouldn't be a problem, but instead you'd prefer to blame the
victims. Classy.

